# Iui,2ww and Reflexology.



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm on my 2ww after 3rd IUI. Due to test Sunday.
Does anyone know if it's safe to have a session of reflexology at this point. I'd really like one to help me chill but I'm worried it's not good at this time?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Mel 

I just spoke to SueL - who cant get on here tonight - she has regular reflexology.

She said that in your case, she would not - as when she was at that point she was advised not to.

Hope that Helps 

Tony,
x


----------



## Young Jackie (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi Mel

I used to have reflexology and i was told that if there was any chance of you being pregnant you need to avoid it. 

Good luck on the 2ww i'll be joining you soon, insemination is on thursday 

Love
Jackie


----------



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Dera Tony and Jackie,
Thanks for your replies. I'm a bit disappointed cos I was looking forward to some pampering!! I'd much rather be pregnant though, so I'll give the reflexology a miss for the time being.
Good luck for Thursday Jackie. Will think of you.

Mel.xx


----------

